# Pstim for pain management



## KMCFADYEN (Aug 27, 2013)

I am in Virginiaand bill medicare through Palmetto GBA JII and coding for a pain management group.  They want to do Pstim.  I have researched extensively but would like to touch base with someone in my region that is familiar with the billing of this procedure to see if there are any issues I should be aware of.


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 27, 2013)

See forum member Marvelh provided response which has been copy and pasted below:

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=94190&highlight=P-stim

"Be wary of medical device rep's recommendations for codes. They are in sales and sometimes need to provide potentially incorrect information to close the deal. It is much more difficult to make the sale if providing information that an unlisted code should be billed!

The P-Stim device is NOT a percutaneous placed peripheral nerve neurostimulator. It is NOT compliant to report 64555, L8680 and/or 95870 for the placement of this device.

Here is a link to the website so you can see a picture and description of the device:
http://www.biegler.com/pstim.en.html

It is instead a form of auriculotherapy. Per a non-published AMA CPT response, code 64999 should be reported. There is a new HCPCS code that maybe considered -
S8930 Electrical stimulation of auricular acupuncture points; each 15 minutes of personal one-on-one contact with the patient "


----------

